# Are we going to still be able to get Kosher Salt?



## ncage1974 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok i was at walmart today and i was running low on kosher salt so i was going to pick it up. For the first time that i can remember i didn't see any but luckily the lady that stocks the spices was close by. I asked her if they had some kosher salt. She said walmart is not going to stock it anymore. I said why in the world not. She said because it is used in the manufactorer of methamphetamine. OK i hope this lady was full of it but why would she tell me she was told to pull it from the shelf then? Maybe this is only my state: Illinois? Right now when you go to buy cold medicine a lot of times you will have to go the the pharmacy counter now because they want to log that your buying it because of the meth problem they are having but come on SALT?!?!?! Why don't we just make water illegal why we are at it. Shouldn't the precautions they took with the cold medicine be enough? I mean im sure the drug guys are going to be smart enough to get kosher salt even if the stores dont' carry it. 

This is just plain stupid and, if its true, it probably has something to do with our BAD govoner. I don't know about you all but i almost use kosher salt exclusively. I think regular table salt has a metalic taste compared to kosher. Kosher also help in the browning of meats. Its also very cheap. So what did i do? I bought some regular table salt for when it doesn't matter like salting water for pasta. I bought some course sea salt which is very expensive comparitbably speaking. I sure in the heck hope im not going to have to order kosher salt now.

Any insight would be apprecaited.

thanks,
ncage


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 15, 2007)

Kosher salt is also sold in most supermarkets.


----------



## auntdot (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a feeling that person at Walmart did not have her facts straight.


----------



## ncage1974 (Jul 15, 2007)

auntdot said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that person at Walmart did not have her facts straight.



I sure hope your right dot. It just struck my as wierd that she said "she was told to pull it from the shelf". If i order a lot of kosher salt i guess the DEA is going to be at my door...haha.

Ncage


----------



## ironchef (Jul 15, 2007)

Why didn't you just go to another store to purchase the kosher salt?


----------



## licia (Jul 15, 2007)

This is a bit ugly, but maybe the reason they don't stock it anymore is because it doesn't come from China.


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 15, 2007)

The one that I buy is made by Diamond Crystal.


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 16, 2007)

I saw some a week or so ago at my local Wally-World.  I'll have to check to see if they still have it.

Personally, I use Canning and Pickling salt.  Same thing as Kosher (pure salt, no additives), just a smaller grain.

I know what you mean about Wally-World wanting approval for the weirdest things now.  I bought a can of WD-40 a few weeks ago, and had to get cashier approval for the sale.  A small can.  I'm 34.  What gives?  Tonight, a guy in the line next to mine had to wait to get cashier approval on what I think was a video game.  What the????


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

*All supermarkets carry kosher salt.  You should have gone somewhere else.  I don't know where the clerk got her information from, but no one else seems to know about it.   Look around, you'll find it and if you're really concerned buy 3 or 4 boxes to hold you for a long time.*


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 16, 2007)

I know that there is talk of putting baking soda behind the counter because it is a meth precursor--I wonder if the lady was a bit confused.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 16, 2007)

I can't imagine the Chicago board of Rabbis allowing kosher salt to be pulled from shelves without one heck of a fight.  And I can't imagine aunt Mazie going to sign the drug log at the pharmacy counter to get her arm and hammer for her muffins and to keep the fridge fresh! 

But you know back in 1890, cocaine was legal and bleach was sold behind the pharmacist's counter.


----------



## chilichip (Jul 16, 2007)

Jewel has it . just got some yesterday


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 16, 2007)

DramaQueen said:
			
		

> *All supermarkets carry kosher salt. You should have gone somewhere else. I don't know where the clerk got her information from, but no one else seems to know about it. Look around, you'll find it and if you're really concerned buy 3 or 4 boxes to hold you for a long time.*


 


Yeah, that's what I just said. He or she wll stand a much more better shot lookng in the some of the supermarkets.

That is the easiest place to find it!


----------



## Constance (Jul 16, 2007)

My husband, who does the shopping, says our Walmart carries Kosher salt.


----------



## fliggie (Jul 16, 2007)

I use Kosher Salt all the time, I prefer it to table salt.  I will put a few extra boxes in the pantry, just in case.  Next we'll be getting carded to purchase feminine protection...


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 16, 2007)

It's also one of the ingredients for dry rub.


----------



## jasonr (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeesh... shopping at Walmart for groceries? No offence, but don't they have normal grocery stores where you live? I know it's cheap, but do you really want to put Walmart quality food into your body?

Sorry, I just have a prejudice against Walmart. I might buy toilet paper and some other cheap junk there, but I can't imagine buying food from them... Surely you have discount grocery chains like Price Chopper or No Frills?


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 16, 2007)

AllenOK said:
			
		

> I saw some a week or so ago at my local Wally-World. I'll have to check to see if they still have it.
> 
> Personally, I use Canning and Pickling salt. Same thing as Kosher (pure salt, no additives), just a smaller grain.


 
Actually the canning/pickling salt has the least amount of aditives, so it is even cleaner than kosher one.


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 16, 2007)

You learn something new every day.  Thanks, Charlie!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 16, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Actually the canning/pickling salt has the least amount of aditives, so it is even cleaner than kosher one.


 

My box of kosher salt lists one ingredient - Salt.  I don't think any other kind of salt can have fewer additives than that.  Canning/pickling salt is a finer grind than kosher salt so it dissolves more easily.  Other than that, it's the same salt.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 17, 2007)

I have two boxes of salt in front of me. The "kosher" one and the pickling one. First says Salt, Yellow prussiate of soda (Anti-caking agent) the second one says Salt.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 17, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> I have two boxes of salt in front of me. The "kosher" one and the pickling one. First says Salt, Yellow prussiate of soda (Anti-caking agent) the second one says Salt.


 
I bet you use _Morton's_ kosher salt.

_Diamond Crystal_ has no anticaking agents. It also has larger crystals which dissolve better than Morton's.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 17, 2007)

jasonr said:
			
		

> Yeesh... shopping at Walmart for groceries? No offence, but don't they have normal grocery stores where you live? I know it's cheap, but do you really want to put Walmart quality food into your body?
> 
> Sorry, I just have a prejudice against Walmart. I might buy toilet paper and some other cheap junk there, but I can't imagine buying food from them... Surely you have discount grocery chains like Price Chopper or No Frills?


 
*I was surprised at some of the things you say in your post.  I have shopped at Wal-Mart on occasion and know that they carry the same brands as any supermarket.   They also carry their store brand just like every other supermarket and I doubt if they can be called inferior.  To assume that people who shop at Wal-Mart for groceries are somehow buying inferior products is unfair.  You don't do the kind of business that Wal-Mart does by selling garbage.   Their neighborhood stores called  Wal-Mart Neighborhood store  (clever huh?)  are just as good if not better that most supermarkets.   They just carry grocery items rather than merchandise like their other stores.   In all fairness to Wal-Mart  and the people who shop there, they carry good products at a reduced price.  This is not an " I like or don't like Wal-Mart"  thing,   it's just reciting the facts as they really are. *


----------



## Harborwitch (Jul 17, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> I have two boxes of salt in front of me. The "kosher" one and the pickling one. First says Salt, Yellow prussiate of soda (Anti-caking agent) the second one says Salt.



I have a box of Morton's kosher salt sitting here on my desk - Yellow prussiate of soda - but my box of Diamond just says "salt".  We don't buy Morton's any more.  

Uh, JasonR we have lots of wonderful grocery stores here - and as much as we hate the crowds in the Walmart SuperStore I have to say that every piece of meat or produce we've gotten there has been wonderful.  They carry name brand products and the prices are usually good.  We vary where we shop - the Mexican supermarket, the Asian supermarket, Safeway, SMart Foods, etc. just depends on what we're looking for.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 17, 2007)

I agree with yoy Drama Queen,The grocery store in town which is 45 miles away isnt that good so I drive another 20 a total of 65 miles one way to get decent produce and stock up at Walmart and buy meat at Safeway.A can of soup in town is around $1.50 as opposed to Walmart under $1.00.
I dont for some reason buy Walmarts Meats you know the ones wrapped in the styrofoam.I dont get a great feeling with their cut meats.Besides we eat mostly Bison and Whitetail Venison.


----------



## Caine (Jul 17, 2007)

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> I have a box of Morton's kosher salt sitting here on my desk


 
Okay, I'll bite. *WHY* would someone have a box of kosher salt on their desk?


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 17, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll bite. *WHY* would someone have a box of kosher salt on their desk?


 
*ROFLMAO:  I'm glad you asked.  I wondered too.   *


----------



## muzzlet (Jul 17, 2007)

Never heard of this before. However, a little Googling came up with this judicial opinion from the Indiana Court of Appeals in the case Hofferth v. State of Indiana: 

"Inside Hofferth’s vehicle a powdery substance, later determined to be methamphetamine, was found. The officers obtained a warrant to search the vehicle further and found a box containing multiple lithium batteries, camping fuel, a box of kosher salt, and some clear liquid in a jug with a residue at the bottom, which was later identified as methamphetamine."

Here's the link if you want to read the whole case: http://www.in.gov/judiciary/opinions/pdf/11080601par.pdf

So, maybe there is something to it. However, just buy your kosher salt from somewhere else. Or, if you can't find it, I'll send you some!


----------



## jasonr (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok, I'll admit, I have a prejudice against Walmart. I live in a City and I don't drive. Walmarts are only accessible by car, so right off the bat, I'm not exactly in their customer group.

Also, while I'm not exactly a lefto tree-hugging type, the concept of giant box stores taking over the world... not exactly appealing. It's like Blockbuster video; once these mega chains take over everything, inevitably, you become at their mercy. Walmart decides, for whatever reason, not to sell kosher salt and presto, no kosher salt. Today you can walk down the street to Sobeys or IGA or whatever. Tommorrow? Maybe not.

I don't know... it's not that I haven't shopped there before for junk... but I don't exactly trust them. 

But I know it's not totally rational, especially for boxed products like salt or named brand stuff. Still, I wouldn't touch meat or produce from them. I don't want to know where / how they get stuff like that. If it's anything like their electronics, probably made in China somewhere by children, and poorly too


----------



## GB (Jul 18, 2007)

jasonr, I feel the exact same way as you do. I think the most important part of your post was saying that it is not rational. I feel dirty when I go into a Wallmart and it would gross me out eating any food that comes from there, even though I know that it is the exact same thing my supermarket carries (for things like salt and other pre-packaged items). It is a mental thing for me that I know is baseless.

I do buy some things there (cheap camping equipment like tent stakes and tarps), but as soon as I walk out of that store I feel like I need to take a shower.


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah, that's the main problem with Walmart. I also, feel the same way as well, Jasonr and GB!! 

That makes my blood boils as well!! You're not alone. None of their stores are close to the cities!!! To get to one, yes, you DO need a car.

You'd think that they'd want to open their stores closer to the cities for competition with Target, Kohl's and Kmart.

Seems that they just don't want the business of city dwellers, as their butts only seem to want to cater to people who live in the suburbs!!


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 18, 2007)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's the main problem with Walmart. I also, feel the same way as well, Jasonr and GB!!
> 
> That makes my blood boils as well!! You're not alone. None of their stores are close to the cities!!! To get to one, yes, you DO need a car.
> 
> ...


Well, not sure about where you live, but out here they are all over the place.  I live in the southwest Denver Metro area (Littleton is a Denver suburb) and we have 2 Walmarts within 10 minutes of the house.  One is an older store, the other is a newer Super Walmart with the full grocery department too.  There are quite a few others in the area too, and many are on regular bus routes, easily accessible for non drivers.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 18, 2007)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Seems that they just don't want the business of city dwellers, as their butts only seem to want to cater to people who live in the suburbs!!


 
*You need to take another look at the locations of Wal-Mart stores.  They are certainly in big cities and the bigger the city, the more stores they have.  Wal-Marts are everywhere because they do business everywhere.  They employ more people than any other business in the world and someone must be buying from them since their yearly gross is in the billions.  This is what the public wants and as long as they support WM there will be more WM.   No one wants to pay top dollar for merchandise they can get elsewhere at a lower price.   And as far as merchandise being made in China,  I owned 5 retail gift shops and almost NOTHING was made here in the U.S.  Most of what you buy in any store is made overseas somewhere.   That's the name of the game. *

* But this thread is about Kosher salt.   I stopped at W.M this mornig out of curiousity and sure enough there was a ton of kosher salt on the shelf.   I think your sales person was mistaken.   You can make bombs with household items too.   Doesn't mean they'll be pulling those items off the shelves anytime soon.   Just wouldn't make sense.   *


----------



## keltin (Jul 18, 2007)

RPCookin said:
			
		

> Well, not sure about where you live, but out here they are all over the place. I live in the southwest Denver Metro area (Littleton is a Denver suburb) and we have 2 Walmarts within 10 minutes of the house. One is an older store, the other is a newer Super Walmart with the full grocery department too. There are quite a few others in the area too, and many are on regular bus routes, easily accessible for non drivers.


 
Same here, Wal-Marts are all over the place.....but not in the downtown areas where the municipal courthouse, police station, etc are. Heck, not much but lawyers are downtown anyway.

And it’s not Wal-Mart that kills the Mom & Pop shops, it’s the customers. People vote with their feet, and if a customer doesn’t frequent the smaller shops, they go out of business. Wal-Mart doesn’t run them out, the customers do. 

I hate Blockbuster and refuse to go there, and I frequent the Mom & Pop video stores instead. Lately, all but one have closed here, but I still go to it. The selection is smaller, but I still make sure to show my patronage. I shop Wal-Mart, Target, and K-Mart as well. Target is a fancy Wal-Mart in my opinion. It costs a bit more there, but I often go there because I don’t like the crowds at Wal-mart. Plus target often has some really great specialty cuts of meat and seafood.

I’ve never had a problem with the meats at Wal-Mart, and in fact, I’ve discovered you can get special cuts there. I’ve had the meat cutter in the back cut me 1.5 inch rib-eyes many times because all the rib-eyes on display were too thin for my liking. Not many people know you can ask the meat cutter to do that.


----------



## Harborwitch (Jul 18, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll bite. *WHY* would someone have a box of kosher salt on their desk?



I think it had something to do with looking up "yellow prussiate of soda".   It's also helpful as a paperweight when the breeze is blowing in the office window!

My desk is where I spend a lot of time - looking up recipes, researching new food items, and keeping things here keeps them on my mind.  I had a bag of African yellow beans on my desk for a month - to remind me to keep looking for recipes.

 That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 18, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> And it’s not Wal-Mart that kills the Mom & Pop shops, it’s the customers. People vote with their feet, and if a customer doesn’t frequent the smaller shops, they go out of business. Wal-Mart doesn’t run them out, the customers do.
> 
> .


 
*Well good for you.  I wondered when someone was going to pick up on that idea.  A business cannot flourish unless customers patronize that business.  The failures of "mom & pop" businesses are  due to the fact that the big boxes offer much more and the consumer wants to take adavantage of the bigger selection and lower pricies.   The smaller stores go out of business because the public would rather shop at the larger stores.  As for Blockbusters, most of them have closed because Netflix offers much more.   I no longer go to Blockbuster,  I subscribe to Netflix and I am one of many.   Netflix rents over 2 million DVDs per day nationwide.  They stock 70,000 titles and Blockbuster can't compete with that.  *


----------



## GB (Jul 18, 2007)

DramaQueen said:
			
		

> The failures of "mom & pop" businesses are  due to the fact that the big boxes offer much more and the consumer wants to take adavantage of the bigger selection and *lower pricies.*


I think that is the key right there though. The Mega big stores like WM have the buying power to be able to offer lower prices and still make a profit. Something the smaller mom and pop stores can not do. You can't really blame the consumer for looking for the best price. The Walmarts of the world could price theirs items competitively so the mom and pops would not have to close (nothing saying they should, only that they could).


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 18, 2007)

We dont have many mom & pop stores here and I dont think when I get the main staples in groceries at WM its going to hurt Safeway and all the other major chain stores.


----------



## Corey123 (Jul 18, 2007)

We got a lot of mom & pop stores around here.

But none of them sell Kosher Salt. Have to go to the supermarket up the street for some.


----------



## keltin (Jul 18, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> I think that is the key right there though. The Mega big stores like WM have the buying power to be able to offer lower prices and still make a profit. Something the smaller mom and pop stores can not do. You can't really blame the consumer for looking for the best price. *The Walmarts of the world could price their items competitively so the mom and pops would not have to close *(nothing saying they should, only that they could).


 
Whoa.......good point. 

But you know, you could take it one step further and lay this on the manufacturer. The manufacturers could all decide to sell their items for the exact same price to every customer/merchant. Wal-Mart, Target, and the local Mom & Pop all pay the same manufacturer’s price for the item no matter the volume you purchase. From there, it becomes a question of mark-up, and the Mom & Pop stores would surely win since they have less over-head. But, like you said, I’m not saying manufacturer’s should do it.....but they could.


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 18, 2007)

DramaQueen said:
			
		

> *You can make bombs with household items too.   Doesn't mean they'll be pulling those items off the shelves anytime soon.   Just wouldn't make sense.   *


true 'nuff...gasoline + orange juice = napalm (if you believe what you're watching when netflix sends you your movies, ha!)

but yes, the list of stuff that walmart stashes certainly varies from store to store.  the one closest to my house hides all the replacement razor blades - for disposeable safety razors, mind you! - behind the counter, though the new schick & gilette handles + 2 pack of blades are right there on the shelf.  this makes NO sense at all to me.  

and if you want to know where walmart *isn't*, go check out the store locator map, and try to find one in d.c.  nada.  there's plenty out in the burbs, but none whatsoever in the district.


----------



## foodstorm (Jul 19, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> _Diamond Crystal_ has no anticaking agents. It also has larger crystals which dissolve better than Morton's.


 
Ain't that the truth? I never thought there would be that much difference but a friend recommended it (diamond) and now I won't be without it.  I get mine at Smart & Final.


----------



## jasonr (Jul 19, 2007)

> Same here, Wal-Marts are all over the place.....but not in the downtown areas where the municipal courthouse, police station, etc are. Heck, not much but lawyers are downtown anyway.



 
LOL... I'm a lawyer and I live downtown, so I can't argue with that 
 
But seriously, in Toronto, there are no downtown or even uptown Walmarts that I have ever heard of. 
 
As for buses... I don't even take the bus to work. If it's not within walking distance, then they don't need my business. These days, I don't even bother with the subway if it's within 60 minutes by foot. What can I say? Downtown has spoiled me. And walking beats the bus or driving most days.
 
The only Walmart I have ever seen in the Toronto area was one on the highway somewhere on the way to Blue Mountain. I bought oversized ski pants there once. (apparently, they only stock clothing for the plus-plus-plus-sized gentleman)
 
Look, I've got nothing against people shopping at Walmart. I understand why they do it, and I don't fault them for it. But that doesn't stop me from despising Walmart. It's an ugly blob of a store that exists in these little islands on the highway, only accessible by car, and sells the cheapest junkiest crap. Yeah it's cheap. But you get what you pay for.
 
And in case you accuse me of being an elitist, well yeah, maybe a little. But think about this: when Walmart takes over the world and wipes out all the little stores, it won't be people like me who are screwed. There will always be Whole Foods, Pusataris, etc... because those stores don't compete with the likes of Walmart. If you have money, you'll always have a choice. It's the people without money that are going to be shafted and forced to buy everything at their local Walmart.


----------



## keltin (Jul 19, 2007)

jasonr said:
			
		

> As for buses... I don't even take the bus to work. If it's not within walking distance, then they don't need my business. These days, I don't even bother with the subway if it's within 60 minutes by foot. What can I say? Downtown has spoiled me. And walking beats the bus or driving most days.


 
Agreed, walking is great. Although, it can be a hassle if you’re running late, sick or under the weather, it’s raining, it’s 20 degrees out, snowing, windy, near 100 degrees, humid, muggy, etc.



			
				jasonr said:
			
		

> Look, I've got nothing against people shopping at Walmart. I understand why they do it, and I don't fault them for it. But that doesn't stop me from despising Walmart. It's an ugly blob of a store that exists in these little islands on the highway, only accessible by car, and sells the cheapest junkiest crap. Yeah it's cheap. But you get what you pay for.


 
Yeah, Wal-Mart sells inexpensive items, but so does every other store. Target, K-Mart, Brunos, Food Land, Food World, Delchamps, Kroegers, Southern Food, Sure Save, Star Supermarket, Halloway’s, etc, all have inexpensive, generic, and store brand items. 

At Wal-Mart, I’ve had 1 1/2 inch thick Black Angus rib-eyes cut to my direction. The steaks were $8.99 a pound. At Brunos, the Black Angus rib-eye was $10.99 a pound. Both are Black Angus, not a cheap or generic piece of beef, so why exactly would someone want to pay $2 more a pound? At Wal-Mart, I can get a whole pork tenderloin, cut and packaged by Tyson, for $2.99 per pound, but the same Tyson tenderloin is $4.99 per pound at Kroegers. Again, why pay $2 more per pound? When faced with an identical item, and one chooses to pay more for it, I don’t find that impressive, but rather a bit foolish. Unless, of course, you are trying to save something as valuable as money....time.



			
				jasonr said:
			
		

> And in case you accuse me of being an elitist, well yeah, maybe a little. But think about this: when Walmart takes over the world and wipes out all the little stores, it won't be people like me who are screwed. There will always be Whole Foods, Pusataris, etc... because those stores don't compete with the likes of Walmart.


 
As I said before, it’s not Wal-Mart that does it, it’s the customer. You vote with your feet. The independent stores can’t stay in business if no one is shopping there. I know a lot of people (myself included) that go to Wal-Mart because they are in a hurry (which can seem an oxymoron considering the crowds). At Wal-mart, you can get everything you need and quickly get back to your life. This beats making a trip to a meat market, a GM store, a feed store, a hardware store, an electronics store, a barber, a video store, and a mechanic. A full all day schedule of running around, 8 hours or more, can be accomplished in only 2 hours at a Wal-Mart. But, this doesn’t mean that I (or most people I know) shop Wal-Mart exclusively.

Wal-Mart may be very inexpensive, but here’s a bit of news that may shock some people, you can actually pay even LESS if you shop around. By making a special trip to a meat market, you can buy meat packages that equate to a price per pound that even Wal-Mart can’t touch. By going to certain specialty shops, you can buy dry and can goods cheaper than Wal-Mart. Go to the Farmer’s Market and you get produce at a level of freshness, and a low price, that Wal-Mart will never manage. A local bakery is cheaper and fresher than Wal-Mart. Find a trusted mechanic, and it’s cheaper than Wal-Mart. A local barber can be cheaper than Wal-Mart. The Mom & Pop video store is cheaper than Wal-Mart. The Mom & Pop computer and electronics store is a LOT cheaper than Wal-Mart. 

You can easily spend a LOT less money by visiting several stores for all of your needs, and often I do. But if you’re in a hurry and don’t feel like driving (or walking) all over town, then a one stop trip to Wal-Mart (or Target for that matter) fits the bill.



			
				jasonr said:
			
		

> If you have money, you'll always have a choice. It's the people without money that are going to be shafted and forced to buy everything at their local Walmart.


 
Last I checked, Wal-Mart doesn’t give their items away. It takes money to get them past the checkout counter. And besides that, it doesn’t sound like people without money are being forced to buy at Wal-Mart, it sounds like the people without cars are being forced to go elsewhere.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 19, 2007)

If you lived where I live you would be grateful for WM the single grocery store here is not very good the produce is usually old or rotting.So I drive another 20 miles after driving 45 just to town there is nothing from where I live to town just mountains.I can buy a name brand tv,small appliances computer supplies and so forth I only go maybe twice a month it can take up to 7 or more hours just to hit the liqour store and WM and drive back home.If I chose to which I am not I could drive 3-4 hours one way to get to Santa Fe or Pueblo,CO or Colorado Springs and that usually involves spending the night.So yes I appreciate WM if I want specialty items like gourmet cheese and so forth I buy online, chances of finding what I want in a bigger town is unlikely any way the gas prices now are soo high it takes a small fortune to drive any where from here.By the way I can afford to shop other places so thats not the issue but I still cant see paying more for something I can get for alot less that would be just plain stupid.
Originally Posted by *jasonr*
_Look, I've got nothing against people shopping at Walmart. I understand why they do it, and I don't fault them for it. But that doesn't stop me from despising Walmart. It's an ugly blob of a store that exists in these little islands on the highway, only accessible by car, and sells the cheapest junkiest crap. Yeah it's cheap. But you get what you pay for._
WM has all the name brands you want not just a bunch ot junk I resent that comment, by the way WM is every where in America now WM is selling alot of expensive prescriptions for only $4.00 which helps alot of people with no insurance its even cheaper than co-payments yet I still get my prescriptions a the local Pharmacy if I did not have insurance guess what I would go WM.   
Maybe where you live they sell a bunch of crap.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jul 31, 2007)

I think some of you out there are being overly emotional about Wal Mart
I am on social Security and have very limited funds for grocerys and I buy 99% of my grocerys from Wal Mart, True it caters to low budjet, middle class familys which is good the same cut of meat at safe Way was $10.00 at Wal Mart it was $6.50 and tasted just fine, my Wal Mart is all ways busy with working class people, now if that ofends you go shop where it cost more and only beautiful shop there in there BMW Caddies and Rolls.  We don't rub off
 We may have a smell becauce we sweat for our bread


----------



## Smylietron (Aug 1, 2007)

I loathe shopping at Wal-Mart, but not because of some classist hatred of social inferiors like Dave implies--I just worry about cooking ingredients, particularly fresh ones, coming from a chain which is so gigantic and unscrupulous that it routinely abuses immigrant laborers and refuses to allow its workers to have a union. I can't imagine they are too stringent with their quality-assurance, and every bit of fruit I've purchased there, for example, has tasted cheaper than the slightly pricier stuff.

That said, I see the reason for its existence, and for non-perishables it's a great place to shop.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 2, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:
			
		

> I think some of you out there are being overly emotional about Wal Mart
> I am on social Security and have very limited funds for grocerys and I buy 99% of my grocerys from Wal Mart, True it caters to low budjet, middle class familys which is good the same cut of meat at safe Way was $10.00 at Wal Mart it was $6.50 and tasted just fine, my Wal Mart is all ways busy with working class people, now if that ofends you go shop where it cost more and only beautiful shop there in there BMW Caddies and Rolls. We don't rub off
> We may have a smell becauce we sweat for our bread


 
*True, Wal-Mart caters to those who are on a limited budget, but I am not on a budget and am financially comfortable and I still shop at Wal-Mart. I didn't get where I am by buying the same product at expensive stores that I can get at Wal-Mart (or Target, K-Mart, Sam's Club, Costco etc.) much cheaper. I never shop the 'top" stores if I can get what I want cheaper somewhere else. Wal-Mart provides a service and I like what they provide so I will continue to shop there. I don't generally buy produce there but I have on occasion and found it to be very fresh. I'm still trying to figure out the statement that was made about produce tasting "cheaper" than the pricier stuff.   HUH?  **Isn't it funny how a simple question about kosher salt can turn into a political thing?  *


----------



## jasonr (Aug 2, 2007)

> *True, Wal-Mart caters to those who are on a limited budget, but I am not on a budget and am financially comfortable and I still shop at Wal-Mart. I didn't get where I am by buying the same product at expensive stores that I can get at Wal-Mart (or Target, K-Mart, Sam's Club, Costco etc.) much cheaper. I never shop the 'top" stores if I can get what I want cheaper somewhere else. Wal-Mart provides a service and I like what they provide so I will continue to shop there. I don't generally buy produce there but I have on occasion and found it to be very fresh. I'm still trying to figure out the statement that was made about produce tasting "cheaper" than the pricier stuff. HUH? **Isn't it funny how a simple question about kosher salt can turn into a political thing? *


*

As I said, I'm not in a position to shop there, since they aren't accessible to people without cars, at least not where I live. Talk about irony, ayyy? You need a car to shop at the "working class" grocery store. Only us rich fat cats have the luxury of shopping for groceries using our feet, while the "sweaty" masses have to drive in their cars.

But back to the point: I have no idea what their produce is like. Maybe it tastes ok after all. I just don't trust them is all. I dislike Walmart, not merely because I dislike the idea of big car-only box stores on ugly concrete islands taking over, but also because I seriously wonder where and how they get their food. I'm no organic-only tree hugging hippy, but I'm not too young to remember that not twenty years ago, they used to feed cattle the rendered remains of other cattle, and created a major threat of BSE (mad cow disease).

The next time our factory food system screws us over to save a buck, you can bet the Walmarts are going to be at the centre of it all. Maybe if I shop at Whole Foods, I won't have as much to worry about. 
*


----------



## keltin (Aug 2, 2007)

jasonr said:
			
		

> As I said, I'm not in a position to shop there, since they aren't accessible to people without cars, at least not where I live. Talk about irony, ayyy? You need a car to shop at the "working class" grocery store. Only us rich fat cats have the luxury of shopping for groceries using our feet, while the "sweaty" masses have to drive in their cars.


 
But, uh, with all of that money you got, surely you can afford a TAXI ride? It doesn’t cost near as much as a limousine, but a stretch is also an option. When you “got money”, you need not own a car, you can pay someone to drive you right? Disposable income on a taxi for the “haves” is the same as gas money for the car owners of the “have nots”. So, why not? Throw the money at the cab driver or limo guy and go where you want since money is not the deciding factor. Then you can say you have been there and aren't just griping about unreachable places.

I mean, a true “rich cat” doesn’t have to use their feet…..they have drivers.

I’m beginning to get confused.


----------



## keltin (Aug 2, 2007)

jasonr said:
			
		

> no organic-only tree hugging hippy, but I'm not too young to remember that not twenty years ago, they used to feed cattle the rendered remains of other cattle, and created a major threat of BSE (mad cow disease).


 
And another thing, most cases of “mad cow disease” are outside the US where they DON’T have restrictions on feed that include ground up animal parts. Like Canada for instance. The last report MCD I saw was actually from Canada. In the US, that type of feed is prohibited, and US incidences are primarily from imported breeders! And guess where Wal-Mart gets most of it’s beef?  The US baby. Much safer when all things are considered.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 2, 2007)

I find it interesting how the human brain works and how it can think about one subject or another and go off on a tangent.  Looks like that's what's happened here.

We should get back on track and put our focus onto the subject originally posted.  Thanks everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 2, 2007)

jasonr said:
			
		

> As I said, I'm not in a position to shop there, since they aren't accessible to people without cars, at least not where I live. Talk about irony, ayyy? You need a car to shop at the "working class" grocery store. Only us rich fat cats have the luxury of shopping for groceries using our feet, while the "sweaty" masses have to drive in their cars.
> 
> But back to the point: I have no idea what their produce is like. Maybe it tastes ok after all. I just don't trust them is all. I dislike Walmart, not merely because I dislike the idea of big car-only box stores on ugly concrete islands taking over, but also because I seriously wonder where and how they get their food. I'm no organic-only tree hugging hippy, but I'm not too young to remember that not twenty years ago, they used to feed cattle the rendered remains of other cattle, and created a major threat of BSE (mad cow disease).
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie H (Aug 2, 2007)

Seems as though jason has hit a nerve and my intervention didn't calm folks.  Unless this thread is kept "on topic," we will be forced to close it.

Again, thanks all for your comments.


----------



## keltin (Aug 2, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> I find it interesting how the human brain works and how it can think about one subject or another and go off on a tangent. Looks like that's what's happened here.
> 
> We should get back on track and put our focus onto the subject originally posted. Thanks everyone for your thoughts.


 
The odd thing is that the human brain works the same every time….basically like an Intel x86 processor (PC, computer, etc). The ODD thing is, the software (personalities) we run on said processors. 
 
An engine is an engine is an engine. The fuel we give it, and what we ask of it, is the deciding factor.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 2, 2007)

jasonr said:
			
		

> As I said, I'm not in a position to shop there, since they aren't accessible to people without cars, at least not where I live. Talk about irony, ayyy? You need a car to shop at the "working class" grocery store. Only us rich fat cats have the luxury of shopping for groceries using our feet, while the "sweaty" masses have to drive in their cars.
> Shame on you for saying what you say.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2007)

_Let's all take a deep breath here. First I'm with Katie, we need to get back on topic here. The subject was about being able to get kosher salt..I know many of us shop WM and many here just cannot abide it..There is much to consider..Your distance from good foods,your way of getting to and from the store, your health..Each of us here has an opinion and they are intitled to it, but being snappy and snarkey because some likes to or doesn't like to shop WM is their right..We need to remember we don't know everyones reason for how or where they shop.We accept their choice and are kind. If we stronglu disagree, then we take it to private message. There is NO reason to insult and hurt our unseen friends here. So please..Lets return to topic and RESPECT our fellows opinion, and they need to respect yours._
_Remeber we tell all newcomers what a great forum we have here, lets keep it that way. Friendly and helpful._
_kadesma_


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 2, 2007)

So sorry but it just hit a nerve will try to contain myself better but I like to stand up for myself and others.


----------



## keltin (Aug 2, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> So sorry but it just hit a nerve will try to contain myself better but I like to stand up for myself and others.


 
And I love you for it jpmcgrew! Never change!


----------



## keltin (Aug 3, 2007)

I also have to say I love the mods here. Not only for their infinite insight into cooking, but also for not summarily jack-slapping people and threads into purgatory for emotional outbursts. Great place here! 

Great job guys!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 5, 2007)

02-08-07.... I was in Wal Mart yesterday and the shelf was full of Kosher
salt...........They had better carry it I am Jewish and would be put out if the dis it


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:
			
		

> 02-08-07.... I was in Wal Mart yesterday and the shelf was full of Kosher
> salt...........They had better carry it I am Jewish and would be put out if the dis it


 

What do you mean by that?


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 5, 2007)

Is this a poor joke attempt?


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 7, 2007)

what do you mean by "Is this a joke?"


----------



## Katie H (Aug 7, 2007)

I was just thinking about this thread on Saturday.  I was in one or our area Wal-Mart stores and needed to buy some kosher salt.  They had three brands of this salt, so whatever the "buzz" is about it being pulled from WM shelves, doesn't seem to be true here.


----------



## Smylietron (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, I can't see the nation's largest retailer pulling a product that's 1) so popular in cooking and 2) critical for a large group of their customers.


----------



## keltin (Aug 7, 2007)

You know, this thread (like many here at DC) taught me something. I had always just assumed (you know what they say about that!) that Kosher Salt meant it was prepared according to Jewish guidelines and didn’t violate any of their food laws. However, that’s not the case. Technically, nearly all salts are “kosher” according to the Torah, even regular table salt.
 
“Kosher Salt” is actually used in the process of making meats kosher! It’s larger grain size makes for a very effective crust on meat that will not dissolve quickly and instead stays on the surface of the meat longer. This salt crust then pulls all of the juice (blood) from the meat making it kosher. Interesting stuff!


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 7, 2007)

jasonr said:
			
		

> As I said, I'm not in a position to shop there, since they aren't accessible to people without cars, at least not where I live. Talk about irony, ayyy? You need a car to shop at the "working class" grocery store. Only us rich fat cats have the luxury of shopping for groceries using our feet, while the "sweaty" masses have to drive in their cars.
> 
> But back to the point: I have no idea what their produce is like. Maybe it tastes ok after all. I just don't trust them is all. I dislike Walmart, not merely because I dislike the idea of big car-only box stores on ugly concrete islands taking over, but also because I seriously wonder where and how they get their food. I'm no organic-only tree hugging hippy, but I'm not too young to remember that not twenty years ago, they used to feed cattle the rendered remains of other cattle, and created a major threat of BSE (mad cow disease).
> 
> ...



I love to shop at Whole Foods.  I have to drive well over an hour to get there from here and right now with just one income we just cannot afford it.  I can go to the local farmers' markets and get better looking produce - for a whole lot less.  I could, if necessary, take a bus to WalMart - they do want to build one in our neighborhood but there's a lot of screaming going on.   

But keep in mind, please, Whole Foods is not above reproach, they've had their problems too.


      Whole Foods Market is Voluntarily Recalling 6,000 Jars of 365 Everyday Value Kalamata Olive Tapenade 

Contact:
Whole Foods Market
512-542-0656 

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE -- Austin, TX -- January 31, 2007 -- Effective immediately, Whole Foods Market is voluntarily recalling 6,000 jars of a 32,000-jar lot of its 365 Everyday Value Kalamata Olive Tapenade because the product may contain glass fragments, which may cause injury if ingested.  This is a correction to a press release issued January 9, 2006. The product may have been shipped to two additional states – Nevada and Colorado – which was not declared in the prior release.

Whole Foods Market® Recalls Whole Catch™ Lemon Pepper Garlic Hot Smoked Trout Due to Possible Health Risk 
Contact:
Amy Hopfensperger Schaefer
512-542-0380

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE -- Austin, Texas) Whole Foods Market is recalling Whole Catch Lemon Pepper Garlic Hot Smoked Trout because it has the potential to be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes, an organism which can cause serious and sometimes fatal infections in young children, frail or elderly people, and others with weakened immune systems. Although healthy individuals may suffer only short-term symptoms such as high fever, severe headache, stiffness, nausea, abdominal pain and diarrhea, Listeria infection can cause miscarriages and stillbirths among pregnant women.

The recall was first announced January 9 but two additional states not previously included in the recall -- Nevada and Colorado -- may have also received shipments of the product.

The product, distributed by Whole Foods Market, may have reached consumers via stores in the following states: California, Colorado, Florida, Kentucky, Massachusetts, Maryland, Nevada, New Jersey, New York, North Carolina, Pennsylvania, Virginia and the District of Columbia. 

WASHINGTON, November 3, 2004 - Whole Foods Mid-Atlantic Kitchen, a Landover, Md. firm, is voluntarily recalling approximately 1,275 pounds of chicken products that may be contaminated with Listeria monocytogenes, the U.S. Department of Agriculture's Food Safety and Inspection Service announced today. 

The products subject to recall are: 
12 oz."WHOLE FOODS CHICKEN POT PIE." Each package contains a best if used by date of "11/02/04." 
10 lb. bags of "WHOLE FOODS Classic Chicken Salad." Each bag has a use by date of "11/01/04." 
15 oz. containers of "WHOLE FOODS CHICKEN NOODLE SOUP, SMALL." Each container has a sell by date of "11/04/04." 
30 oz. containers of "WHOLE FOODS CHICKEN NOODLE SOUP, LARGE." Each container has a sell by date of "11/04/04."  

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE -- Austin, TX - May 27, 2004 -- Whole Foods Market of Austin, Texas is conducting a voluntary recall on its distribution of raw whole or diced almonds packaged under the name Whole Food Market because this product has the potential to be contaminated with Salmonella Enteritidis. The recalled almonds were packed in clear, rectangular plastic containers, sold by weight, labeled "almonds whole natural" and "diced raw almonds" under the Whole Foods Market brand. They were also available in self-service gravity-feed bulk bins.


----------



## GB (Aug 7, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> You know, this thread (like many here at DC) taught me something. I had always just assumed (you know what they say about that!) that Kosher Salt meant it was prepared according to Jewish guidelines and didn’t violate any of their food laws. However, that’s not the case. Technically, nearly all salts are “kosher” according to the Torah, even regular table salt.
> 
> “Kosher Salt” is actually used in the process of making meats kosher! It’s larger grain size makes for a very effective crust on meat that will not dissolve quickly and instead stays on the surface of the meat longer. This salt crust then pulls all of the juice (blood) from the meat making it kosher. Interesting stuff!


That is correct. A more accurate name for it would really be koshering salt as it is what is used in the koshering process for meat.


----------



## keltin (Aug 7, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> That is correct. A more accurate name for it would really be koshering salt as it is what is used in the *koshering process* for meat.


 
I like that! Great idea! Let's petition the powers that be and get this changed!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 8, 2007)

indeed the name "kosher salt" is very spesific to USA. The other countries also sell that kind of salt but nobody calls it that. In Russia for example it was called cooking salt as an opposite to the table salt.


----------

